# MASON'S 1858-GEM 1867



## mag510 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## mag510 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## mag510 (Apr 19, 2011)

ANYBODY KNOW VALUE?


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

NOBODY????


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Any unusual marks on the HG?  Probably from what I find...a $20 or so jar.....but that could change if there are any different base marks or anything embossed on the reverse.....

          That THE GEM jar is somewhat common....again....if the correct insert and no other markings...$8 to $10 jar....the variations to the Gem jar is almost as varied as the Mason Patent jars....if there is other markings it could have a drastic difference in the price.....

           Hope this helps some....if you post jars like this....take a good look at the base, reverse and obverse (front)....it helps alot...I have several reference books....and dont mind at all helping a fellow collector.

           Thanks much

           David


----------



## creeper71 (Apr 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  dygger60
> 
> Any unusual marks on the HG?  Probably from what I find...a $20 or so jar.....but that could change if there are any different base marks or anything embossed on the reverse.....
> 
> ...


 I also don't mind helping I have a fruitjar redbook # 9 price guide, problem is the person (GENERAL TERM NOT THIS POSTER)posting NEEDS TO POST PICS THAT ARE WELL LIT AN CLEAR (NO BLURRY PICS).... SHOW THE TOP ,BOTTOM AN BOTH SIDES.. There could be 50 different varieties for one jar an the price could range a few dollars to a few thousand..


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

THANKS ALOT GUYS IT HELPS ALOT ILL POST SOME BETTER PICS OF THE BASE N TOPS THANKS AGAIN!!


----------

